# Grain free cat food...or best cat food in general?



## InTheDarkRoom (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been on a search for good cat food for a while. I'm having issues finding grain free cat food....Can someone recommend some specific brands? When I'm at the store and look at ingredients of 'grain free' cat food, I still see a lot of rice/potato/alfalfa and things like that in it...I"m not opposed to buying from internet if I have to, since in stores there's not much of selection (they all look the same to me, ingredients wise). 
So.....recommend specific GOOD brands?


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good grainfree's: EVO, Wellness CORE, Nature's Variety Instinct, Felidae came out with a grainfree line but don't know how good it is. can't think of anymore.

Also try feed wet instead of dry, or have a meal of dry and a meal of wet a day since it is much healthier.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Add Before Grain (BG), Blue Wilderness and Taste of the Wild to the above list.

Rice is a grain so it will not appear in a grain free food. The dry foods need something to act as glue so most of them use potato, which is not a grain, but is still a carb. It's unavoidable...dry foods are going to contain more carbs than wet. 

As suggested....wet is so much better for your kitty.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

You bring up a good point. Dry foods, even grain free ones, are FULL, chalk full of carbs. that is why I say there is no such thing as a good dry cat food, cats don't handle carbs. A mouse consists of maybe 2-3% carbs. ALL dry foods contain considerably more carbs than that, by a mile. Some brands try tapioca instead of potato but it's still a carb and in the end has the same effect, perhaps it's just less allergy inducing than grains, maybe potatoes and tapioca gets digested a little easier than grains. They have to have carbs to be in the form of dry kibble, without them they do not hold that hard, crunchy form.

If you want GOOD cat food go for a grain free wet, even a wet with some grains like rice is better than even a high quality dry cat food. Or go raw, you'll need to learn a few things first but I'd be glad to help if you do consider going that route.


----------



## InTheDarkRoom (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations...I'll look into those brands.
I've been thinking about switching to wet food, since I keep hearing it's better for cats, but I prefer to free feed my animals and you can't really leave wet food out for long. And one of my adult cats is a 'nibbler'...he eats a little at a time through out the day. Even when for a short while I did wet food for 5 weeks (to sneak meds in it), he did the same thing.


----------



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

Solid Gold Indigo Moon and Pinnacle are both grain free.. and dont forget the wet food too.. I recently had some Urinary tract issues.. when I was feeding Natural Balance.. I switched to total grain free ( both wet and dry) and so far.. No more problems... YEAH!!! good luck.. I tried both with good response. but am gonna go with Pinnacle for the long haul...


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Even if you started giving your cats one wet food meal a day, you'll be feeding them better than all dry. All these great dry foods that have been recommended to you are still too many carbs. My girls get half dry and half wet because one stops eating if she doesn't get dry for a couple of days, and they're doing great. So try and work some wet into their diet, and you'll see some happy kitties!


----------



## thewinglessone (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't remember where I read about it, but I recently bought Weruva from a specialty pet store for my previously all dry fed cat and she seems to like it. She HATES pate textured food (i.e. Wellness) and loves flaky, chunky style foods and Weruva fits the bill. According to their website it is made in human food facilities with only meats that are suitable for human consumption. When I read the description to my husband of the free-range, hormone free chicken breast that is in it, he said she's eating better than we are (sadly true). They are labeled grain-free and supposedly each can is hand-packed. It is pricey (I got it for $1.49 per 3oz can, at my local pet store you buy 3 get the 4th free, but still not that cheap) but eh, my cat is my baby so it's worth it if it will keep her healthy.

Curious to know if anyone else has fed Weruva and what they think of it? It is a relatively new/small brand so I haven't found a whole lot of info about it except for a few places on the net (other than the company website, which I always take with a grain of salt). I would be very interested in knowing if anyone knows the calorie content of each can as I have read theirs is a bit lower than other brands of food. Am very interested to know any general thoughts about Weruva from people who have tried this brand.


----------



## leannehammer (Sep 26, 2009)

How the heck do I wet dry cat food? lol My cat Lancelot is having problems with it. He can eat it but he seems to be choking on it a bit.
Oh ya I have 2 cats now. Their names are Lancelot and Percival. I rescued them. They are both over 10 years old (Lancelot is older) When I can get them out of hiding I will post a pic. They are still pretty scared. Their old owner seemed to have abused and neglected them. Poor babies.


----------



## automaton2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was adding hot water and soaking the kibble for 15 min 
then leaving it down for a max of 30 min

do you ever whisper to your kitties
I do 60% of the time :luv


----------

